# Wie RAID bei MSI BIOS?



## Lt.Ford (17. Juli 2012)

Hallo,

ich hab mal ne Frage an euch.
Und zwar hab ich vor meinen PC neu aufzusetzen.
Dabei möchte ich ganz gerne meine beiden 500 GB Festplatte in ein RAID 0 packen, allerdings vom Bios aus. Bisher habe ich die beiden per Windows zusammengefügt, allerdings werd ich Windows neuinstallieren und dann ist das RAID ja weg, deshalb per Bios.

Allerdings hab ich wirklich KEINE ahnnung, wie das bei nem msi bios gehen soll. Ich habe das P67A-C43. Ein Raidbios oder dergleichen gibt es meines Wissens nach nicht. Es ist ein UEFI-Bios.
Ich hab mich vor ein paar Monaten bereits im msi forum gemeldet, allerdings konnte / wollte mir dort keiner helfen. Damals hab ichs dann per Windows hinbekommen und habs dann so gelassen, aber jetzt will ichs richtig machen.

Die einzigen Optionen, die ich im bios habe:
IDE, AHCI und RAID.
Ich denke mal ich muss von AHCI auf RAID umstellen? Und was dann?
Für das Gesamtbild: Ich habe eine SSD und 2 Festplatten.
Das Handbuch kann man leider in den Mülleimer werfen. Der Deutsche Teil stammt wohl von Google Übersetzer und der Englische Teil gibt leider auch nix her -.-

MfG


----------



## Westcoast (17. Juli 2012)

hier ist noch mal eine anleitung in english: How to configure raid 0 in the bios and install windows 7 - YouTube

wenn dein english nicht so gut ist, die bilder können auch schon weiterhelfen.

da wird erst raid eingerichtet im bios und dann windows neuinstalliert. andersrum können viele probleme verursacht werden.


----------



## Lt.Ford (17. Juli 2012)

mit englisch hab ich absolut kein problem, allerdings bringt mir das video nichts.
im video ist das ein gigabyte board mit einem bios, ich habe allerdings ein msi board mit uefi, komplett unterschiedlicher aufbau :/


----------



## Westcoast (18. Juli 2012)

jetzt grob erklärt: man stellt im bios auf RAID, vorher ladet man den Intel raid treiber von der msi seite, kann diesen auf ein USB stick ziehen. 
windows DVD rein, dann auf treiber laden von [USB stick], fertig. anschliessend windows installieren.

ausserdem soviel bringt RAID 0 auch wieder nicht, glaube sogar wenn die eine platte sich verabschiedet, gehen die daten verloren.


----------



## Lt.Ford (18. Juli 2012)

danke, aber an welcher stelle wähle ich die festplatten aus, die ich im raid verbund haben möchte?


----------



## Lt.Ford (18. Juli 2012)

sorry für doppel:

also ich raff grad echt gar nix mehr xD
ich hab jetzt im uefi auf RAID gestellt. Nach einem Reboot öffnet sich dann das RAID-Menü (genau DAS hab ich gesucht ^^) und dann hab ich da meine 2 Festplatten in ein RAID gepackt. Nach einem weiteren Reboot wollte ich dann zurück zu Windows. Da kam allerdings ein Bluescreen. Dann hab ich im uefi wieder auf AHCI umgestellt und Windows hat jetzt ganz normal gestartet. Trotzdem sind meine Festplatte immernoch im RAID!? Habe das Volume jetzt ganz normal formatiert und eingebunden. Jep, sind knapp 1 TB.

Naja, jetzt gehts ja. Auch wenn ich mich frage, warum das so geht


----------

